# Heya!



## Nekobeauty (May 7, 2010)

Specktra had always seemed scary to me (since mainly non-MAC gal here) but I was given a gentle push to test the waters here. 

So heya to all of you!


----------



## Nicala (May 7, 2010)

Welcome!

You don't have to be a Mac gal to be part of Specktra. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a non-mac gal too! I own a bit of mac and many other make up brands.


----------



## bellaxo812 (May 7, 2010)

Nicala!


----------



## n_c (May 7, 2010)




----------



## kaliraksha (May 7, 2010)

While I love MAC (especially nostalgically) I think we enjoy all make up lovers here! Honestly... we kind of just enjoy all friendly people =)

Welcome to Specktra! I hope to see you around the forums.


----------



## vintageroses (May 7, 2010)

don't be afraid we are all really friendly


----------



## bumblebees24 (May 8, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Susanne (May 8, 2010)

Enjoy!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (May 8, 2010)

Hi Gingitsune! Good to see you here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I'm also on MUA).


----------



## Nekobeauty (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Am dipping my toes in some of the forums now


----------



## Purple (May 10, 2010)




----------



## Hypathya (May 11, 2010)

Hi!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy the place hun!!


----------



## LMD84 (May 14, 2010)

we have lovers of all brands on here... i think i love too many! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you don't have to be just into mac! we welcome all interests! which is bad news for our wallets!


----------



## Nekobeauty (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello everyone. The support button is disabled so I'm hoping to get some help here. Is the edit signature tab missing now? I checked the faq and it says

  	To edit your forum signature, navigate to the My Profile tab.  Below your image gallery, you will see a section called "Your Forum Signature."  Below that is the "Edit Signature" button.  Click here, format your signature (text, links, bolding, and italics only), and click save.

  	However there is nothing there





  	Help?


----------

